# Wacky Rigging Senkos



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Having trouble staying hooked up with a wacky rig. Using ten pound braid with ten pound floro leader and a 1/0 vmc weed less wacky rig hook any ideas?


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If by hooked up you mean its falling off the hook to easy get yourself a wacky worm tool that comes with some small rubber rings. Its basically like putting a tight belt around the worm. Then you just put the tip of hook between the ring and the worm without ever piercing the worn. It makes your Senko last forever and also greatly increases your hookup ratio because the whole hook is exposed. They're only like $6 and you can buy extra rings really cheap. Or if you can't find the tool locally you can always wrap a small rubber band around the center of your worm tightly and slide the hook between worm and band. I swear by the tool and rings because you save so many worms it pays for itself quickly. Let alone the improved hookset ratio. Once you have the ring on a Senko and you want to switch lures just leave it on the worm till next time you use it because its so snug you'll sometimes rip the worm trying to remove the band.

If you meant your hookup ratio is bad then the exposed hook will really help and you can Google Gary Yamamoto how to set hook with wacky rig. Its actually him showing that your never set the hook like you do traditionally with a jerk. He shows you just sweep the rod parallel to the ground slowly waist high and start reeling fast. The circle hook turns in its mouth and hooks it solidly 99% of the time perfectly in the side of the fish mouth.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the reply I should also have said that I was using an o-ring and that I was also talking about hook set ratio. I was losing fish on the second jump just spitting the the hook right back at me. I'll try the sweep hook set and exposed hook tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I run mine on an octopus hook on 10lb mono and have never had a single issue.....I love running the Octo's seem to have easier sweeping hook sets....heres how I rig mine...stupid terrible paint picture I did real quick but you get the idea...I dont expose the hook on mine I keep it meated. Less snags. I didnt show it that way on the pic though but you get the idea how I run it double through the senko.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I do the same thing as scumfrog when I'm in the weeds fishing. Works great and Sooooo simple once you start doing it. Never had an issue with worm life either.

Mr. A


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Pigsticker said:


> If by hooked up you mean its falling off the hook to easy get yourself a wacky worm tool that comes with some small rubber rings. Its basically like putting a tight belt around the worm. Then you just put the tip of hook between the ring and the worm without ever piercing the worn. It makes your Senko last forever and also greatly increases your hookup ratio because the whole hook is exposed. They're only like $6 and you can buy extra rings really cheap. Or if you can't find the tool locally you can always wrap a small rubber band around the center of your worm tightly and slide the hook between worm and band. I swear by the tool and rings because you save so many worms it pays for itself quickly. Let alone the improved hookset ratio. Once you have the ring on a Senko and you want to switch lures just leave it on the worm till next time you use it because its so snug you'll sometimes rip the worm trying to remove the band.
> 
> If you meant your hookup ratio is bad then the exposed hook will really help and you can Google Gary Yamamoto how to set hook with wacky rig. Its actually him showing that your never set the hook like you do traditionally with a jerk. He shows you just sweep the rod parallel to the ground slowly waist high and start reeling fast. The circle hook turns in its mouth and hooks it solidly 99% of the time perfectly in the side of the fish mouth.


^ This, I bought the rubber rings at LBF before they closed down and moved, never had a worm fall off yet using it. Anything from senkos to yum dingers, it holds and works wonders.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I use something called a Wacky Saddle that I got from Tackle Warehouse. It's 2 O rings attached together by a piece of rubber. It works excellent and keeps the hook in the same position it would be if you didn't use an O ring and just ran the hook through the bait. The kit comes with 2 different sized saddles and installation tools for worms of different thicknesses. 25 of each, which is more than enough to last a life time. Great product that holds the bait even better than a single O ring does. 

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Wacky_Saddle_Kit/descpage-WACSAD.html


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

CRAPEYE said:


> Having trouble staying hooked up with a wacky rig. Using ten pound braid with ten pound floro leader and a 1/0 vmc weed less wacky rig hook any ideas?


It's your hook. I tried those same hooks for dropshotting in brush and wacky rigging senkos and had terrible hook up percentage. The reviews on basically every online retailer is full of the same complaint.
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/VMC_Ike_Approved_Weedless_Wacky_Hooks/descpage-VMCWW.html

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Try the trokar weedless wacky hook. So far, best I've found. I use a #1 and 1/0 for dropshotting goby baits, and they do well in pretty heavy brush. May want to step up in size for senko's. The 1/0 works with the 5" bait, but I'd prefer a bit more hook.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm thinking that it's partly the hook and some the guy on the other end. I have a lot of trouble going from the t-rig hook set to a sweep. I do have some 1/0 trokar hooks that I'm going to try on St.Clair this weekend. Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the Falcon Kahle style wacky hooks. I use the 1/0 with spinning tackle (looks like that is discontinued now) and the 3/0 with casting gear. I hit them hard like with a T-rig with a very good hooking percentage. I use a think piece of shrink wrap for a keeper.


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

So I tried two different hooks at St. Clair this weekend, they both worked very well. I used a trokar size 1/0 and a 1/0 gamakatsu split shot drop shot hook both were worlds better than the results I had with the vmc. I use vmc ewg all the time when I t-rig with no issues but I wouldn't use that wacky rig hook again if you paid me. Thanks again for all the help will be trying a few more hooks that were mentioned in the weeks to come.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I have used and currently use the VMC wacky weedless hooks and have a near perfect hookup ratio. I upsize the hooks a bit and also use the wacky o-rings mentioned. I put the rig on 8lb fluoro-coated mono P-line and a ML Fast action St. Croix rod. 

Once you feel that slight tap, let them take it for just a pause and then sweep your hookset at about a 30 degree angle and you'll get em every time. I've caught probably 100 LMB this spring/summer on that rig.

Plus, with weedless, i'm throwing it into heavy cover and even with 8lb, i'm getting fish out of pads and weeds as well. But the weedless aspect can't be overstated in its effectiveness!


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been using Yamamotos for 8 years, hooked wacky style with O-rings. I use 8# fluorocarbon with 1/0 gamakatsu offset worm hooks. 
Like Northern1, caught over 100 LMB this year, 80% on wacky worms. Agree with his method of setting the hook as well. Keep the tension on the fish with a good drag and you won't lose many either. This way you get good hook sets.


----------

